# I keep finding lots of little plants....



## Alex84 (Oct 7, 2006)

Every week i take out about a dozen small plants that are identical to this one... can someone tell me what it is and why it is I keep having to clean them out?

Thanks.


----------



## wamblee2003 (May 20, 2004)

Looks like water sprite to me. Do you have a large parent plant of water sprite?


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

my first thought was hygrophila difformis


----------



## Alex84 (Oct 7, 2006)

I have one large one and about 4 medium sized ones. I like them, i am just getting so many!

I googled hygrophila difformis, I found a picture that looks very similar to my plants, the only thing is it says that hygrophila difformis needs medium - very high light, and i would think i have low light. The plant is one of my better growers....

Whats with all the little ones though?


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

It's just propagting (sp?) via runners, I think. My Vals do that. Let them grow a bit, yank & sell/trade them.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Your plant is _Ceratopteris thalictroides_, aka watersprite. The tiny plants you're seeing are adventitious plants that many ferns produce.


----------

